# Trouble with Xmms ALSA Plugin

## swingarm

Everytime I try to emerge xmms-aalsa, on a Dell Inspiron 8200, I get the following error:

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking dynamic linker characteristics... Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for objdir... .libs

creating libtool

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for ALSA CFLAGS...

checking for ALSA LDFLAGS...  -lasound

checking for libasound headers version >= 0.5.0... found.

checking for snd_cards in -lasound... no

configure: error: No linkable libasound was found.

!!! ERROR: the ./configure command did not complete successfully.

!!! ("./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu")

!!! Since this is a critical task, ebuild will be stopped.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-sound/xmms-aalsa/xmms-aalsa-0.5.4-r3.ebuild .

The only other problem I'm having is that bootup locks up solid when I try to load up the snd-intel8x0 module from /etc/modules.autoload or /etc/modules.d/alsa.  To get around this I insert a modprobe line in the /etc/init.d/local file and it works.  I have sound but no soundcards compiled into my kernel.

----------

## swingarm

Well one of my problems is fixed, I can load snd-intel8x0 from modules.autoload but if I try to put entries in /etc/modules.d/aliases or /etc/modules.d/alsa then bootup still locks up tight right after Alsa Intiailizes.

----------

## silverter

 *swingarm wrote:*   

> Everytime I try to emerge xmms-aalsa, on a Dell Inspiron 8200, I get the following error:
> 
> checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
> 
> checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
> ...

 

i have the same problem here on a fujitsu siemens notebook and ess-soolo1 soundcard as well as on my PC with an Audigy soundcard.

Have you found a solution to this, please let me know, I can't get xmms-aalsa to build for both systems, although I have the alsa-drivers and alsa-libs installed. 

thanks. 

regards

----------

## BiOCHiP

Had the same problem, until i found out that xmms-aalsa is for ALSA 0.5 or so. Try emerging alsa-xmms.

I still have some problems with ALSA, but at least the XMMS output plugin works.

----------

